#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-22
<BUGabundo> and here goes the largest test Amazon has EVER faced!
<xhaker> tu nao percebes nada disto.. _player
<xhaker> _player: freenode is running irc++ </joke>
<BUGabundo> para la de lixar a ptnet pah
<xhaker> _player: aparentemente o n900 esteve a 199€ na fnac
<xhaker> BUGabundo: what is happening in ptnet?
<BUGabundo> down
<xhaker> entao era isso.. estava aqui a forçar reconnects e so ligou agora
<xhaker> BUGabundo: entras em que canais na ptnet?
<BUGabundo> ubuntu linuxkafe android
<_player> hello, darks
<Patricia> bom dia :)
<Patricia> Voltei
<BUGabundo> o/
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-23
<ferezini> boa noite
<ferezini> meu ubuntu nao ta funcionando as teclas de atalho alt+ f2
<ferezini> mas estava
<ferezini> o que pode ser
<Adriano> ola como posso fazer vhost?
<Patricia> bom dia
<jneves> bom dia
<Patricia> :)
<joaopinto> oi
<_player> hello :>
<joaopinto> hoje está tudo acordado
<jneves> ainda não
<jneves> mas posso fingir ;)
<joaopinto> eheh
<narugawa> é que você sabe um bom site de procura de emprego? Obrigado
<_player> itjobs.pt ?
<narugawa> obrigado _player
<BUGabundo> o/
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-24
<Patricia> Back :D
<maraujo_3> noite boa
<Patricia|off> maraujo_3: boa noite
<maraujo_3> off?
<maraujo_3> Oo
<Patricia|off> maraujo_3 :P
<Patricia|off> eque eu colei as regras la no canal do brasil
<Patricia|off> eles falando coisas q nao pode
<Patricia|off> e q é feio
<maraujo_3> tem uma meia duzia la q so pisa
<maraujo_3> so faz besteira mesmo
<Patricia|off> aki o http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Patricia|off> essa parte "Linguagem e assunto"
<maraujo_3> legal
<maraujo_3> prometo ler amanha com calma
<maraujo_3> hoje to um caquinho
<maraujo_3> do trabalho inda fui ver um note de uma prima
<Patricia|off> ^^ tudo bem
<maraujo_3> ruimdows seven
<maraujo_3> e suas telas blues
<Patricia|off> ^^
<Patricia|off> windows 7, nao tem problema em falar, é um sistema que muitas pessoas, usam, porque algumas pessoas resolveu falar mal do linux :(
<Patricia|off> acredita q meu professor disse q "se tu estiver a usar linux em conta bancaria, alguem pode ver tudo que tu faz"
<Patricia|off> falta de conhecer :D
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> verdade
<maraujo_3> pode ser tres coisas
<maraujo_3> arquivo de paginação
<maraujo_3> instalação incompleta
<maraujo_3> ou erro de drivers
<maraujo_3> mas hoje fui sem tempo
<Patricia|off> ^^
<Patricia|off> ntfs dos pro
<Patricia|off> ele resolve qualquer tela do windows :D
<Patricia|off> meu pai usava ele ^^ direto
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> mtfs dos pro?
<maraujo_3> parece utilitario de partição
<Patricia|off> ntfs
<Patricia|off> sim
<maraujo_3> mas acho q nao seja esse o caso
<maraujo_3> passei o check disk
<Patricia|off> mas vai resolver :D
<maraujo_3> como assim o?
<maraujo_3> kkk
<maraujo_3> curioso
<Patricia|off> tela azul ele resolve todas :D
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Patricia|off> ele funciona no boot
<maraujo_3> exitem mtos misterios nas telas azuls do ruimdows
<maraujo_3> o meu tipo
<Patricia|off> ele faz um chkdsk meio estsranho
<Patricia|off> estranho
<maraujo_3> dava tela azul de 3 a 4 msgs diferentes
<Patricia|off> mas resolve
<maraujo_3> mas nunca acertava
<maraujo_3> so qdo rodei o pinguim live cd
<maraujo_3> q foi no ponto X da questao
<Patricia|off> :O
<maraujo_3> tenho um de boot bom tb
<maraujo_3> o paragon
<Patricia|off> :)
<maraujo_3> pra ruimdows é otemo
<maraujo_3> ja recuperei ums 5 hds com ele
<Patricia|off> :)
<Patricia|off> *Windows
<Patricia|off> tadinho é so um nome
<Patricia|off> Janelas :D
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> valeu a dica vou add no case
<maraujo_3> baixei tres essa semana q inda naum usei
<Patricia|off> ^^
<maraujo_3> o rescue cd do linux
<maraujo_3> q eh um linux pra recuperar o ruimdows
<maraujo_3> o trinity
<maraujo_3> q eh um pra linux
<maraujo_3> e um pra quebrar senha do ruimdows
<maraujo_3> xp
<Patricia|off> ^^
<Patricia|off> quebrar senha do windows mmm
<Patricia|off> te dou um pc q vc nao vai conseguir acessar :D
<Patricia|off> usando o proprio recurso de senha do windows
<maraujo_3> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<maraujo_3> humm
<maraujo_3> pra toda engenharia
<maraujo_3> tem uma contra engenharia
<Patricia|off> vou ate criar um tutorial sobre segurança de login :D
<maraujo_3> é isso q mantem as ind de softs vivas
<maraujo_3> kkk
<Patricia|off> criptografia do registro do windows arquivos san :D
<maraujo_3> humm
<maraujo_3> de qto a chave?
<maraujo_3> 128?
<maraujo_3> ou 256?
<Patricia|off> 512
<maraujo_3> carvalho
<maraujo_3> sory
<maraujo_3> ate um tempo atras a PF so quebrava ate 128
<Patricia|off> terminado de recompilar meu kernel :D
<maraujo_3> era so ter um encoder bom de 256
<maraujo_3> q nem os caras quebravam
<Patricia|off> sim eu sei :D
<Patricia|off> aki no mt as coisas estao diferente :D
<Patricia|off> :O
<Patricia|off> >>> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Ubuntu-Lucid-Lynx-Instalacao-minima-(miniiso)-de-13MB <<<
<maraujo_3> no mato?
<Patricia|off> mato grosso
<Patricia|off> mt
<maraujo_3> pag nao encontrada
<maraujo_3> verdade
<maraujo_3> to meio grog de cansado
<maraujo_3> :(
<Patricia|off> tem q copiar aate o fim
<Patricia|off> 'http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Ubuntu-Lucid-Lynx-Instalacao-minima-(miniiso)-de-13MB'
<Patricia|off> sem os ''
<maraujo_3> 13 M
<maraujo_3> :S
<maraujo_3> meu zeus
<Patricia|off> minimal ne :D
<Patricia|off> sem nada
<Patricia|off> :D
<Patricia|off> tive um problemao no kernel do 10.10
<Patricia|off> eu removi tudo
<Patricia|off> e instalando tudo d novo
<maraujo_3> serio
<maraujo_3> caramba?
<maraujo_3> eita diacho
<Patricia|off> sim
<Patricia|off> volto ja terminou de compilar o kernel
<maraujo_3> Oo
<maraujo_3> nao tendi
<maraujo_3> ce vai sair?
<Patricia> voltei
<maraujo_3> e eu to indo rs
<maraujo_3> boa noite
<Guest41695> ...
<apophis99942> oi
<apophis99942> greve geral?
<_player> trodrigues: tas ?
<Patricia> bom dia
<joaopinto> oi, bom dia
<gouki> xhaker, ubuntulog ?
<gouki> Pici> gouki: Yes, your loco's contact should have received an email about it.
<gouki> Aparentemente, o "IRC Council" (sim, Ubuntu tem council para tudo) OBRIGA todos os canais a terem estes bots.
* gouki changed the topic of #ubuntu-pt to: Comunidade Portuguesa de Ubuntu - http://ubuntu-pt.org - Este canal mantêm relatórios (logs) | Perguntem (não peçam para perguntar) e sejam pacientes | Comunidade pt_BR: #ubuntu-br
<Patricia> VOLTEIIIIIIIIII
<_player> wb
<Patricia> :)
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-25
<maraujo_3> ba noite
<maraujo_3> boa
<Patricia> Bom dia
<narugawa> bom dia Patricia
<Patricia> :)
<Carpint> viva malta
<Patricia> bom dia :D
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> Boa tarde
<BSOD_AFK> ello
<YoBoY> olá
<YoBoY> então, qual é o proximo encontro da comunidade portuguesa en Lisboa ? :)
<gouki> 16 de Dezembro, creio.
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-26
<Patricia> bom diaa
<BUGabundo> evening
<Pirolocito> oi boa noite
<_player> MyDie e' tragico
<_player> o nick
<MyDie> ^^
<_player> discordas ?
<MyDie> apenas um nick
<_player> sure :)
<Pirolocito> die em inglês pode ser um molde
<Pirolocito> o meu molde! ou modelo...
<_player> sure :>
<Pirolocito> Assim como Pirolocito
<Pirolocito> pode ser várias coisas
<MyDie> ^^
<maraujo_3> boa noite
<Patricia> boa noite
<BUGabundo> o/
<Pirolocito> boa noite
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-27
<Pirolocito> boas tardes
<rlameiro> boas
<Patricia> ~janito@ubuntu/member/joaopinto :O
<joaopinto> oi
<Patricia> joaopinto :( onde conseguiu? :D tambem quero :P
<joaopinto> tens que ser Ubuntu member
<Patricia> como assim?
<Patricia> eu ajudo na tradução do ubuntu para o ptbr ^^
<Patricia> ajudo pouco mas ajudo ^^
<joaopinto> Patricia, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Patricia> qualquer pessoa pode cadastrar?
<Patricia> nao entendo como funciona
<maraujo_3> bom dia
 * maraujo_3 is away: No Banho
 * maraujo_3 is back (gone 00:02:13)
<maraujo_3> BUGabundo, bom dia
<BUGabundo> o/
<maraujo_3> \O
<maraujo_3> eh nozes nas fritas
<maraujo_3> canal mto parado
<maraujo_3> saindo aqui
<maraujo_3> bom dia
 * Hera Reset :D
<Hera> oi BUGabundo :D boa tarde :*** volto jaja
<Patricia> ...
 * Patricia FREEnode lixo
<Pirolocito> hey
<aprigio> eae
<maraujo_3> boa noite
<narugawa> boa noite maraujo_3
<maraujo_3> narugawa, nick diferente
<narugawa> ?
<maraujo_3> nunca tinha visto antes so isso
<maraujo_3> ce usa o empathy?
<narugawa> si munto tempe
<narugawa> si empathy
<maraujo_3> voce consegue transferir arquivos por ele?
<narugawa> si
<narugawa> a quel ?
<narugawa> in english : what do u need ?
<maraujo_3> file transfer problems
<maraujo_3> i have and you?
<narugawa> ok
<narugawa> nothing happen but on irc you can't transfert file
<maraujo_3> i need help with this problem
<narugawa> it's normal i think
<maraujo_3> but, you can speek in portugese?
<narugawa> no
<narugawa> sorry
<maraujo_3> isnt in irc
<narugawa> i understand but i can't write
<maraujo_3> is the file transf in empathy app
<narugawa> its is not a protocol for that kind of thing
<maraujo_3> strange this channel is portugese - the default language
<narugawa> this work with gtalk by exemple
<narugawa> maraujo_3 i live in Portugal
<narugawa> if u don't wan't to me here i can go
<maraujo_3> oks
<maraujo_3> i dont understand this last part
<narugawa> if u don't want to me here i can leave
<maraujo_3> confused
<maraujo_3> dont understand, my english is not so good- im brazilian and speek and write in portugeses normaly
<narugawa> ok so i can't help you sorry
<narugawa> YoBoY:
<narugawa> YoBoY:
<maraujo_3> oks thanks, friend
<narugawa> explein to this guy why he can't transfer file with irc
<maraujo_3> not
<maraujo_3> with empathy
<maraujo_3> isnot with irc
<narugawa> *explain
<narugawa> empathy transfer file work with gtalk or jabber
<maraujo_3> hummmm
<maraujo_3> i use the hotmail  network
<maraujo_3> its isnot possible?
<narugawa> :/
<YoBoY> ?
<narugawa> gtalk and jabber yes the others i don't know :(
<maraujo_3> yoboy
<maraujo_3> pode ser em pt?
<YoBoY> olá maraujo_3
<YoBoY> qual é o problema ?
<maraujo_3> tranferencia de arquivos no empathy
<maraujo_3> usando a conta do hotmail
<maraujo_3> sabe como resolver?
<YoBoY> numa rede msn então
<maraujo_3> justo
<maraujo_3> no caso a msn-pecan
<YoBoY> hum... nunca tentei, so posso dizer è que com o pidgin isso funtionnava da ultima vez que eu précisei, agora... com o empathy... não sei
<YoBoY> (ja ha 2 anos que eu não usa o meu msn)
<maraujo_3> to qse migrando pro amsn
<YoBoY> posse dizer te que na rede xmpp (jabber, gtalk) podes transferir arquivos
<YoBoY> no empathy
<maraujo_3> YoBoY, isso ja ouvir falar
<maraujo_3> mas volta e meia preciso transf por algum contato do msn
<YoBoY> nao podes enviar por mail?
<maraujo_3> poder pode sim
<maraujo_3> mas é muito mais pratico s rapido a transferencia
 * maraujo_3 is away: Volto Logo
<ZZzzZzzz> narugawa,  tas vivo :)
<narugawa> ZZzzZzzz si si
<narugawa> #linuxxx por la version francés
#ubuntu-pt 2010-11-28
<Faah_Iero> olá...alguem ae pode me dar uma ajudinha?
<Patricia> bom dia :D
<BUGabundo> ola linda
<Patricia> ola BUGabundo  como vais tu?
<BUGabundo> vou bem
<BUGabundo> frio, mt frio
<BUGabundo> mas o taxo ta servido
<BUGabundo> por isso ja vou akecer
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> o que é "taxo"
<BUGabundo> Almoço/Jantar/comida/refeiçao
<Patricia> mmm, obrigada :D
<Patricia> :D :D :D
<Patricia> palavra nova
<Patricia> taxo :D
<Patricia> Voltei :D
<gouki> Boa noite.
<Patricia> :)
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-21
<nuno_> Bom dia a todos
<FernandoMiguel> good nite
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-22
<zacarias> alguém com powerpc?
<FernandoMiguel> nope
<FernandoMiguel> isso ainda tem suporte?
<zacarias> pela comunidade
<zacarias> "isso"?
<FernandoMiguel> zacarias powerpc
<zacarias_> sim, eu percebi; o meu é só um velho G4 (a funcionar perfeitamente com o 10.10), mas se fores para um G5 dos últimos, são excelentes computadores
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-23
<Aprendiz_> bom dia
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-25
<FernandoMiguel> g'afternoon
<PedroGomes> boas, algum tem ai a mao quais as configurações para um instalação em PXE com as configurações em PT
<PedroGomes> ?
<FernandoMiguel> ola PedroGomes
<FernandoMiguel> eu n
<PedroGomes> mas existe algum sitio onde possa consultar isso?
<FernandoMiguel> n sei
<FernandoMiguel> google?
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<PedroGomes> la tera de ser
<PedroGomes> mirrors decente de ubuntu para instalar por rede em Portugal, que aconselham?
<FernandoMiguel> feup
<FernandoMiguel> é o q uso
<FernandoMiguel> pera
<FernandoMiguel> PedroGomes: $ pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749520/
<PedroGomes> ok obg
<FernandoMiguel> podes usar o Mirorrs q tenho ai
<PedroGomes> tava a tentar usar o da Uminho que ta no andar abaixo do meu  :P , mas nao me esta a dar
<FernandoMiguel> q percorre a lista dos servers disponiveis
<PedroGomes> sim o da up deve dar
<default__> alguem poderia me ajudar sobre o irssi
<default__> em Portugues
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-26
<FernandoMiguel> morning
#ubuntu-pt 2011-11-27
<Darw> boas
<uplink> oi
<uplink> ./nick dcosta
<dcosta> ssh -l root meuserver:2223
<dcosta> malta a ligação a uma porta não padrão  é assim  certo ?
<dcosta> -p
<dcosta> lol nao é assim ssh -l root meuserver -p 2223
<licensed> dcosta, ssh login@ip -p PORTA
<dcosta> licensed: obrigado é o que está em cima ... as maravilhas do man
<licensed> dcosta, esse -l eu nao sei o que é.. e eu uso login@ip e nao login ip
<dcosta> obrigado a mesma )
<licensed> e eu nao usei man (se é isso que quisestes dizer)
<dcosta> -l é o login
<licensed> ah certo
<dcosta> mas usei eu (o man)
<dcosta> pelos vistos o bind9 tem um novo exploit será que ja tem fix ?
<dcosta> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=754398
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-20
<astroo-> Secret U.S. court approved wider NSA spying even after finding excesses  http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/19/us-usa-nsa-spying-idUSBRE9AI11Y20131119
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-23
<astroo-> Web inventor Berners-Lee says NSA surveillance threatens democracy  http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/11/22/web-inventor-berners-lee-says-nsa-surveillance-threatens-democracy/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-11-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<adanoob> caros... estou em desespero total... problemas com nvidia
<adanoob> porque raio o ecran funciona no user Guest, mas no meu user fica blank ?
<adanoob> se desinstalar nvidia* e voltar o driver open-source fica tudo bom mas lento nas horas.... volto a instalar o driver binario... blank screen apenas no meu user
<adanoob> pior é que esta cena ja esteve a funcionar sem qq problema ate recentemente
<adanoob> ideias ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-20
<astroo-> nick novo
<astroo-> estou sempre aqui das 22h-4h
<astroo-> sou portugues
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<proftug4> boas, alguém sabe como utilizar uma fonte especifica no conky?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> o canal faz 1 ano que nao vejo tantos nicks aqui
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<camelo> bom dia!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-11-23
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> hello people
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-18
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Leonardo_> boa noite
<Leonardo_> alguem ai sabe instalar os drivers amd
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> o canal e super calado
<astroo-> vai ao  #ubuntu-br
<Leonardo_> eh bem mais calado
<Leonardo_> nao tem ninguem online
<astroo-> #ubuntu-br   poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15m
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-11-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-11-25
<Exterminador> boas. alguem me pode ajudar a fazer o relay de mail atraves do sendmail?
<Exterminador> boas
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2016-11-26
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-11-21
<TJ-> Is there anyone here speaks good English, can translate instructions for a Portugese user struggling the past few days in #ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-pt 2017-11-23
<azureus> boa tarde
<azureus> alguem me pode ajudar
<azureus> ?
<azureus> instalei o ubuntu mas no bootable device
<azureus> preciso de instalar o refind
<azureus> mas da erros
<azureus> dp+kg configure
<azureus> dpkg
<azureus> nao entendo
#ubuntu-pt 2017-11-24
<Lavinho> boa tarde
<Lavinho> alguém pode ajudar
<Lavinho> ?
<Lavinho> tenho um acer es1-132 secure boot desligado e so permite uefi
<Lavinho> e instala
<Lavinho> mas quando vai para dar boot aparece no bootable device
<Lavinho> algue sabe como resolver
<Lavinho> com o refind
<Lavinho> ?
#ubuntu-pt 2017-11-26
<new_to_ubuntu> Boa tarde! Estou interessado em contribuir para o Ubuntu. Será que alguém me pode indicar como e por onde começar?
